# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lojrat Olimpike kthejne emigrantet e paligjshem.

## kolombi

Lojërat Olimpike kthejnë emigrantët e paligjshëm


Jorgjeta Gjançi

KORÇË- Operacioni i policisë greke për riatdhesimin e emigrantëve të paligjshëm nga Shqipëria, i filluar dy javë më parë, ka shënuar në fundjavë shifrën më të lartë. Gjatë ditës së shtunë dhe të diel, janë kthyer 170 emigrantë shqiptarë, ndërsa dje kjo shifër arriti në 97 vetë. Sipas burimeve policore shqiptare, gati të gjithë të riatdhesuarit me forcë kanë qenë pa dokumente qëndrimi në shtetin fqinj. Dje në Kapshticë kanë mbërritur tre autoburgje të mbushur me emigrantë ilegale, të cilët ishin kapur në mbrëmjen e ditës së diel dhe dje, teksa kishin dalë për të shkuar në punë. Vetë emigrantët kanë deklaruar se nuk ishin keqtrajtuar, porse ishin porositur se në rast se riktheheshin do të kishin probleme me ushtrinë dhe policinë greke. Drejtues të policisë së Devollit e lidhin këtë fakt me masat e gjithanshme që ka ndërmarrë shteti grek në kuadrin e Lojërave Olimpike që do të zhvillohen në këtë vend. Për një siguri më të lartë po synohet largimi i të gjithë personave që qëndrojnë ilegalisht në Greqi. Është kjo arsyeja që brezi dhe zona kufitare në tokën greke po ruhet nga forcat e policisë dhe të ushtrisë, të cilat me prozhektorë të fuqishëm kontrollojnë lëvizjet ilegale të personave që tentojnë të hyjnë nga toka shqiptare. Në këtë kuadër janë përfshirë dhe forcat e ruajtjes së kufirit pranë komisariatit të Devollit, të cilat vetëm gjatë natës duke u gdhirë dita e djeshme kapën 80 shtetas që po tentonin të hynin ilegalisht në tokën greke. Ata ishin banorë të rretheve Shkodër, Dibër, Mat, Elbasan, Librazhd etj. Një grup emigrantësh prej 13 vetësh që u kap buzë kufirit u gjobit me 1000 lek secili për kalim të paligjshëm të kufirit. Policia e Devollit për të gjithë këta persona ka mbajtur shënimet e nevojshme dhe mandej i ka nisur me mjete të ndryshme drejt rretheve përkatëse. 

Shekulli.

----------

